# Racism in Dubai?



## Ted Connor (Feb 19, 2008)

My wife are Canadian and we plan to move to Dubai in Sept. 08.
I'm white and she is black. Will she experience racism there? Will she have difficulty getting work as a hair stylist?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

very sadly I am going to have to say that she probably will, but I honestly hope that she doesn't! Dubai is changing, albeit slowly, with regards to racism etc. What nationality is she?


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi there

I lived in Dubai for 9 years (left last year with job) and would say no more racism there than anywhere else in the world so don't worry about it. Also good hairdressers are hard to come by so she should be fine. 

Good luck. My only comment would be make sure you get a good package and do your homework on the housing etc, the websites can be out of date prices have been going up in some cases by 100 percent in the last year or so for housing. It is not a cheap place to live.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

racisim is rife, be honest:

Wanted 
Secretary/PA - European/SA/USA - salary 12,000 dhs

Wanted 
Secretary/PA - Asian - 2000 dhs


----------



## Ted Connor (Feb 19, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> very sadly I am going to have to say that she probably will, but I honestly hope that she doesn't! Dubai is changing, albeit slowly, with regards to racism etc. What nationality is she?


She was born and lived in Cuba - has been with me in Canada for 14 years and is a Canadian citizen. She does retain both passports. 
I was talking to a lady from here in Midland Ontario. She spent several years in Dubai and is now in Doha. She is white and her Canadian husband is black -she claims they never racism or descrimmination there.

Are you from Canada?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Geordie Armani said:


> very sadly I am going to have to say that she probably will, but I honestly hope that she doesn't! Dubai is changing, albeit slowly, with regards to racism etc. What nationality is she?


You amaze me! I though Dubai was full of all types of races


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it is full of all different races, and the brown ones get treat a damn site worse than the white ones, it is disgusting. I think it is improving though as the place has become so big. Very sad though. 

I am British.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Geordie,

I'm trying to get a feel for what is a reasonable monthly wage. Is 12,000 Dhm enough when you don't have rent or a car to pay for? I'll be here alone so won't need to pay for education fee's ect and approx 20% of my time will be spent in Afghanistan (Kabul is hardly a place to spend a Saturday afternoon browsing the shops!!)

For Ted and his wife - all the very best of luck for the future!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Geordie,
> 
> I'm trying to get a feel for what is a reasonable monthly wage. Is 12,000 Dhm enough when you don't have rent or a car to pay for? I'll be here alone so won't need to pay for education fee's ect and approx 20% of my time will be spent in Afghanistan (Kabul is hardly a place to spend a Saturday afternoon browsing the shops!!)
> 
> For Ted and his wife - all the very best of luck for the future!!




If you have no other major expenses Dhs 12,000 is enough to live on. Whether you can save as well, depends onyour lifestyle.


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree with Orange Dubai is no different than any other Country regarding racism, in fact I think it is very tolerant regarding this after all it is all but a melting pot itself


----------

